

Are Dashboard widgets coming to iPad? - spicyj
http://fury.com/2010/02/do-the-ipads-missing-apps-point-to-a-multitasking-dashboard/

======
GHFigs
Interesting theory. It meshes nicely with the UI paradigm, doesn't devalue
native apps, and would open an avenue of development a notch above web-apps.
Quite plausible.

On iBooks being missing from promo shots: this is because is not included on
the device. Quoth Apple's "Features" page: _Download the free app from the App
Store and buy everything from classics to best sellers from the built-in
iBookstore._ This is apparently because they've only made deals to sell the
content in the U.S.

------
snprbob86
All of the iPhones competitors now have widgets and the iPad launcher UI looks
surprisingly un-Apple and sparse. I don't think anyone will be surprised if
the iPhone OS 4 event right before the official iPad launch contains a
"Dashboard"

